# Other > Fun and games >  Worst

## Suzi

Book you ever read? 

Movie you've seen?

----------


## Stella180

Sleepless in Seattle - ironically cures insomnia 

Birds of Prey (and the fantabulous emancipation of one Harley Quinn) - they changed the title because the film flopped. The title as dreadful as it was wasn’t even the worst part.

----------


## Paula

Worst movie - youve got mail. I will never get those 2 hours back

Worst book - IT. Dont think I need to explain

----------


## Stella180

IT was awesome! Creepy as hell but that’s what you want from a horror novel right?

----------


## Suzi

Worst movie: Dune - so bad I chose to write a 20,000 word assignment on education policy after the first 15million years through it... 

Book: Catch 22 bloody hated it. The word Major repeated for several pages.... Meant to be funny. Crapest book ever and I had to study it for my A level lit!

----------


## Jaquaia

Book: The Handmaid's Tale. Hated it! I seem to be in the minority but I absolutely detested it. Had to study it for A level and then had to resit as I got an E on the paper. Question on the resit? "What do you like about the Handmaid's Tale?" 90 minutes of lying! 

Film: any of the various crap horrors on the horror channel that my mum inflicted on me!

----------


## Suzi

OO That's on Hazel's A Level text list...

----------


## magie06

Book The boy who followed his father into Auschwitz. I didn't like it because it was full of sub notes and references that I was going from the story to the back of the book. It took me ages to read it.

Film I think Cats. I don't like cats in general because my experience of them. The come into my garden and use it as a litter tray. Aisling wanted to see the film because they were talking about it at school. It felt like the longest film I ever sat through.

----------


## Suzi

Anyone seen Boogie Nights? Videodrome? Also high on my "omfg wtf was that?" list of movies...

----------


## Stella180

Anyone seen Lavalantula? Those B movie are so bad but always good for a laugh

----------


## Jaquaia

Unfortunately yes...

----------


## Suzi

Unfortunately, I have too....

----------


## Stella180

I even went back for seconds and watched again just to make sure it really was that bad lol

Dare I say it but I actually like the Sharknado movies.

----------


## OldMike

Any movie with lots of unnecessary violence.

----------


## Suzi

Seen Bait?

----------


## Stella180

No, tell me more...

----------


## Suzi

OO Australian supermarket gets flooded by a tsunami (obviously) and a shark gets in... Hilarious in places - watch out for the dog... 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1438173/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0

----------


## scilover

Long time ago as a kid, I watched Avatar the last airbender in the cinemas....boy was it a huge mistake. I almost dosed off half way through the movie. Never ever again.

----------


## Suzi

I didn't hate that movie. But then I've seen some shocking ones!

----------


## Mira

I just came here reading worst haha its the Dutch word for sausage.

Worst movie I saw is crocodile dundee 3. Oh and highlander 2 and 3

They are all tied for first place haha

----------


## Suzi

That's hilarious! I hadn't thought of it in different languages!

----------


## Stella180

> I just came here reading worst haha its the Dutch word for sausage.
> 
> Worst movie I saw is crocodile dundee 3. Oh and highlander 2 and 3
> 
> They are all tied for first place haha


I love the Highlander movies. Admittedly neither sequel came close the the original movie but I still found them entertaining.

----------


## emily91

the worst book I ever read was any of the disc world novels. I don't " hate" them, but I don't like them either. I find them confusing

worst movie I saw?

it's a tough one, and I don't think I can narrow it down... but I don't like westerns or war movies, so any of those (though saving private ryan is a good film)

----------


## Stella180

You are the only person I’ve ever met who didn’t worship Terry Pratchett

----------


## Suzi

I've never read any. The discworld series has been on my "should probably read" list for ages as so many people I know adore them....

----------


## Paula

I liked them, but not all of them. You have to be prepared for weird

----------


## Suzi

Cool..

----------


## emily91

at stella: I guess dragons and stuff just don't appeal to me. lol

----------


## Suzi

You don't love dragons? Awwwww

----------


## Jarre

Book you ever read? - war and peace, i just couldn't get through it

Movie you've seen? - worst and sickest - human centipede. After watching both H and I look at each other go what the  :Swear:  we just watched.

----------


## Stella180

Human centipede was sickening. This film actually made me gag.

----------

